

IndexedDB, neutered SQLite without benefits of transactional KV store - jorangreef
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-webapps/2011JanMar/0837.html

======
jorangreef
IDB is a neutered and slower SQLite (it's actually implemented on top of
SQLite) without any of the benefits to be expected of a transactional indexed
KV store.

Why not embed SQLite, Berkeley or Tokyo Cabinet?

